# In what ways do you think you're better than (most) others?



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Minx said:


> Best at sucking the dick (&) licking the nuts at the same time.


Why not focus on one or the other, and let your hands do the rest. Your method sounds unnecessary and I'm not convinced this is a real category.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Why not focus on one or the other, and let your hands do the rest. Your method sounds unnecessary and I'm not convinced this is a real category.


That is only a small portion of it; darling.


----------



## Memo (May 24, 2016)

I like bugs so I react better at not freaking out when I see a spider or caterpillar. 

That wasn't up there but for the attributes that were, I've had people tell me they like how I'm a funny honest asshole and they think I'm cute. I didn't choose to look like this but okay and I don't know if the title 'funny honest asshole' is what I want to be but I'll take it.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

*If I'm inspired or passionate about something, then few can really compare.*

^ This is 100% true. Evidence: I lost my singing voice (which was my whole life and soul) to a chronic illness; and it left me speaking in a whisper, when I was previously moving up in a music career at age 15. I eventually recorded my first album, singing lead through my whisper. This was more than just the singing- it was a 5 year long project that cost a lot of time and money and patience with people and persevering through the trials of my chronic illness. I have an iron will and determination where my passions are concerned. Example 2- I have written books all my life, but I was good at characters & plots but sucked at actually writing. I am on this forum trying to improve at expressing myself. Due to very hard work in this arena, I was able to get my first book in my fantasy series up to par, so that some people have told me they can't put it down and they really relate to the characters. I will try to get published soon. And that's not to mention the 15 years of world-building that has gone into this project.

*I'm more authentic and genuine while others tend to be fake.*

^ I checked this box, though I feel two ways about it. I can be inauthentic too, out of shame to show some parts of myself. But I find that others don't even know themselves or what they are hiding, and that confuses me; I can't understand why that isn't a priority to them. I am drawn like a magnet to people who are self-aware - and self-awareness is not type related whatsoever; it's a personal choice.

*I'm astute at predicting future occurrences or noticing trends.*

^ With politics and how relationships will turn out and who will click with whom, yes. My husband @*Sun Daeva* however will literally tell me what someone is about to say. When I post something, he tells me exactly how they will answer. And he is _always right_. Whoever you are, he knows.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't tend to compare myself to others. I figure that most of us are rather average and I'm somewhere in that average mix.

I do find it amusing that statistically, something like seven out of ten drivers consider themselves better than average.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I voted "no".

In general I know that I am not better than most. 

What I do like in myself and notice people don't tend to do, is try to question whether or not I hold certain biases towards x, y & z but there's always someone who is more introspective. 

So, in general no.

Edit; How would this be quantifiable though (how am I more x than other people [which other people, those on the internet? people around you?, what methods are implemented [none obvs]) this is only up to your perception which is already in itself is biased in some way (mostly in favor of yourself) besides I think the question already sort of sends you in that direction due to how it's formulated. It doesn't ask if you think you are better & in what ways (although it gives you the option to respond this in the poll) it asks what are these ways (assuming you already are better). This is in regards to the question which I think influences the answer a bit, not the intent behind the question.


----------



## sereneone (Aug 1, 2013)

All of the ones below, plus I think about myself too much 




 I'm more attractive.
 I'm a better writer.
 The love I can bring to a relationship is greater than what most can offer.
 My thoughts and ideas are far more interesting than what others tend come up with.
 I'm your friend, but you may be undeserving of being mine.
 I'm more authentic and genuine while others tend to be fake.
 I tend to notice things or "details" that others tend to overlook.
 I'm far more open minded.
 I'm astute at predicting future occurrences or noticing trends.
 I'm more complex and possess depth.
 Quite honestly, if you know what's good for you then you'd take my advice.
 *I believe my MBTI type is superior to all or most of the other types.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Overall: No. I did vote for some. I do feel like I am objectively a better writer than most, but I also feel like the brain cells I was supposed to have for talking just migrated over to the writing part of the brain. I would feel more superior if I was a better speaker, too. 

Generally I like myself and how I'm different, but I don't feel better than most other people. Sometimes I like myself better than other people because I feel like I'm easier for myself to get along with, but that's sort of circular reasoning, isn't it?


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

I mean I could've gone with a few of those but I chose the relationship one because I hate being single


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

*1. I'm a better writer. *This mostly. I'm a great writer 
*2. My thoughts and ideas are far more interesting than what others tend come up with. *Most of the time
*3. If I'm inspired or passionate about something, then few can really compare. *Most of the time
*4. I'm more complex* and possess depth. I am more complex than the average person, but almost everyone has depth.


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

im actually scared to post in this thread
i know yall dont like honest people, you just want me to be humble
but honestly speaking, im famous at my school for being pretty. i also have mad hand-eye coordination


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

@salt i love your name.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I'm better in the fact I don't have to compare myself to other people, so therefore I'm automatically 1000% better than the person who created this thread, Including all those who take time out of your day to respond. Confident people don't need to compare themselves to others, we already know our own worth.roud::blushed:
> 
> I didn't click the link to see how INFJs responded, they are so far beneath me for wasting their energy on this poll :ninja::tongue:


In this post you said both "I'm better than y'all because I don't compare myself to y'all" and "I'm better than the people who responded to this thread, including myself".

Two paradoxes in one post :laughing:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd say I'm generally more clever, and I have a very high reading comprehension score. 
Other than that, I don't really think I have much of an edge over others.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> That is not even what I mean. I was not being malicous. It seems like stuff IXTX would awnser yes to


Oh, that's not what I thought you meant...I thought you were referring to the common cluster B personality disorders. Also people suffering from vampirism for some reason. O.O


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Quite a list! Here's my attempt at answering them...

*I'm more attractive.* - Nope. 
*I'm a better writer.* - I know plenty who are far better writers than me.
*The love I can bring to a relationship is greater than what most can offer.* - Sad to say I'm not convinced of this. I could use a little more self-confidence.
*My thoughts and ideas are far more interesting than what others tend come up with.* - Lol, no.
*I'm your friend, but you may be undeserving of being mine.* - Em, no! I see my friends as better than me.
*If I'm inspired or passionate about something, then few can really compare.* - I know plenty that are more so than I.
*I'm more authentic and genuine while others tend to be fake. *- I do try my best to be honest, however I don't think of others as fake. I know lots of people who are very honest.
*I tend to notice things or "details" that others tend to overlook.* - Oh actually I'm really bad at this. You guys are all better at this than me I'm sure, lol! :tongue:
*I'm far more open minded.* - Not with everything.
*I'm better at reading and judging people. *- My past experiences have proven to me that I'm not great at this either.
*I'm astute at predicting future occurrences or noticing trends. *- Nope, can't say I do. I like to prepare for things, but best try to prepare for multiple possibilities I think.
*I'm more complex and possess depth.* - Perhaps equally complex. Plus I hardly know most people to tell how deep they can be.
*I'm far more well-rounded.* - No, sorry to say. Working on it tho...
*Quite honestly, if you know what's good for you then you'd take my advice.* - Well sometimes I think I've got good advice, but it's not unique advice, and everyone is knowledgeable at something, and everyone could give you good advice of their own.
**People are often jealous of me.* - I wish! (I'm at times a little jealous of others. :blushed
**I find it's easy to control or manipulate people. *- People are notoriously hard to control or manipulate.
**I believe my MBTI type is superior to all or most of the other types.* - What?! :shocked: Lol, I'm not a typist..
**I tend to look down on people and perhaps regard them as stupid or lazy.* - No, no and no.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

*Has a high self-steem* Looks like @He's a Superhero! can't say that either.
*More humble than most people.* At least claim this, shit.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Drunk Parrot said:


> *Has a high self-steem* Looks like @*He's a Superhero!* can't say that either.
> *More humble than most people.* At least claim this, shit.


When you are around awesome people you feel good while not feeling superior at the same time. :wink:


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Oh, that's not what I thought you meant...I thought you were referring to the common cluster B personality disorders. Also people suffering from vampirism for some reason. O.O


I dont feel like being psychoanylytical today.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> I dont feel like being psychoanylytical today.


Fair enough, it's not something to be all the time.


----------

